# Help! Why does horse suddenly refuse to move forward?



## bluesunhorse (May 20, 2012)

I just purchased my 10-year-old QH mare about a month ago. For many years, she was ridden by a young teenage girl who showed her in english and western classes. She seems like a very content, happy horse in general but I'm having a couple of issues: 

My problem is that when we work in the arena on the flat, she will suddenly stop and refuse to move about 15 to 20 minutes in. At first, she is willing and receptive...but at some point when we go back to a halt or walk, she will suddenly stop and refuse to go forward. She will even back up a bit sometimes but usually she just stops in her tracks. I try kicking her while turning her head tightly to one side or the other. The only thing that will get her moving again is by using a dressage whip and snapping her with it behind my leg. I also seem to need the whip to get her to canter and it takes a lot of work to KEEP her cantering. I have not found any "trigger" that seems to start this. It doesn't matter if other horses are around or not. She just seems like she's decided she's done! 

I'm really frustrated by this because I hate holding a whip while I ride. I also don't like using spurs and really don't want to do this. The whip is so distracting to me and I hate that feeling of having to handle it all the time. Plus..I want her to WANT to work with me.

Is there any way to train her to move forward willingly without the whip? I am a very experienced rider but all my past horses have been very willing compared to her. I rode her several times before purchasing her and she didn't do this at that time. I did find out from the owner recently that she pulled this same behavior with the teen daughter and the daughter got very frustrated with her. I'm now wondering if this was the reason they sold her....but I'm not sure. But I suspect it might be the reason. 

I do want to add that when we are out of the arena, she (so far) hasn't done this. She loves to be out on the trail and I don't need a whip then. Perhaps she just hates arena work?

Any advice would be appreciated. I'm really bummed! I'd love to know why a horse would do this and how to fix it, if possible.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

There could be something pain related going on, or she could have tested the waters, figured out she could get away with it, and is not ignoring your leg.

So check your position, the tack, and test her muscles for any pain. If her shoulder is being blocked, then she can't move out as well and may be a slow poke or stop.

If it's behavioral though..

Do you have split reins? I would give her a good hard smack on her behind (I'm talking really hard) in conjunction to a reasonable squeeze of your legs and be careful not to hold her back on the reins after she takes off. Keep with her. Let her run around, stay with her, and slowly bring her back down to a trot and walk. Then next time you use your legs, she should immediately go. Then praise her lots.

You can do the same with a whip. A good little short crop is easy to conceal so your horse doesn't know if you have it or not (versus a long whip)

The idea is to drill into her head that that smack can happen at any time with no warning if she doesn't listen to your leg. It's a surprise.

If you don't feel comfortable doing this with her, find someone that can. She's in need of a "tune up."

Another thing you can do is lots and lots and lots of lateral work. She will be more than willing to move forward after you spend quite a bit of time doing this (or circles, but be careful of her joints)


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

bluesunhorse said:


> I just purchased my 10-year-old QH mare about a month ago. For many years, she was ridden by a young teenage girl who showed her in english and western classes. She seems like a very content, happy horse in general but I'm having a couple of issues:
> 
> My problem is that when we work in the arena on the flat, she will suddenly stop and refuse to move about 15 to 20 minutes in. At first, she is willing and receptive...but at some point when we go back to a halt or walk, she will suddenly stop and refuse to go forward. She will even back up a bit sometimes but usually she just stops in her tracks. I try kicking her while turning her head tightly to one side or the other. The only thing that will get her moving again is by using a dressage whip and snapping her with it behind my leg. I also seem to need the whip to get her to canter and it takes a lot of work to KEEP her cantering. I have not found any "trigger" that seems to start this. It doesn't matter if other horses are around or not. She just seems like she's decided she's done!
> 
> ...


She has gotten a thumbs up from the vet? No health issues that you know of? Have you worked with her on the ground? If so, how is she with ground work?


----------



## bluesunhorse (May 20, 2012)

Fingerlakes said:


> She has gotten a thumbs up from the vet? No health issues that you know of? Have you worked with her on the ground? If so, how is she with ground work?



She got a thorough vet check and passed with flying colors. I haven't done ground work with her.


----------



## versatilityhorsetraining (May 17, 2012)

Carry the whip with you. Squeeze your legs, if the mare does not move forward, start bumping your legs, then if she still does not want to move forward then use your whip. Stay off her mouth, you already have a broken gas pedal, so do not apply the brake. 

The reason that I am saying to bump your legs is because you do not want to carry the whip, so you need to give your legs meaning again, because somewhere they have lost it. 

Most importantly, when she takes a step forward, release the pressure. One step release, if it takes all day to get down the road then that is what it takes. You have to find a starting point! one step at a time


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Fingerlakes said:


> She has gotten a thumbs up from the vet? No health issues that you know of? Have you worked with her on the ground? If so, how is she with ground work?



What about you? What's different between trails and arena? Anything? Just a thought.


----------



## bluesunhorse (May 20, 2012)

Fingerlakes said:


> What about you? What's different between trails and arena? Anything? Just a thought.


I'm probably more relaxed on the trail but I enjoy both. I consider myself a gentle but firm rider but I hate using aids like whips and spurs! I hate "making" a horse do something. I'd prefer they want to! But I guess we all want that!


----------



## txnative (Apr 8, 2012)

My horse suddenly started refusing to move forward and it turned out she was in pain in her back/ribs and needed a chiropractic adjustment.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

bluesunhorse said:


> I'm probably more relaxed on the trail but I enjoy both. I consider myself a gentle but firm rider but I hate using aids like whips and spurs! I hate "making" a horse do something. I'd prefer they want to! But I guess we all want that!


Remember, you're the leader.. I guess you can look at it as giving the horse something to do instead of making the horse do something. 

I think being a new horse, you may not have yet gained full respect, you may just have a disrespectful horse at this point. My 2-cents!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

My girlfriend's horse, a beautiful copper Appy gelding 7 yo, had trouble moving forward. I also used a crop to get him going, but we don't want to rely on such heavy-handed aids. So we always ask with this sequence: squeeze (you legs), cluck, spank. When he responds to the lighter aids we praise him and let him have a short rest. Sometimes he would refuse when we forgot the crop, and I mean refuse to move an inch (I know, what were we thinking?), or sometimes he would shake his head and make me worry he might buck ( he carries his head nice and low at canter). When he does these things, I get off and make him lunge. I go after his butt with the end of a lead rope like I plan on killing him. I make him move fast and hard. Then I get back on and squeeze, click, spank. If he moves, I praise him. If he doesn't I jump down and do it again. 

The key to making this a short term problem is to always start with the softest of requests first, your squeeze. Your horse will quickly learn to respond to your first request. You have only had a month with her, and it takes time, but it has worked for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

If there are no health issues being consistent in your aides should really help. As has been stated not be afraid to go after her with the whip if she won't listen to your legs. If she can get it through her head that if she doesn't listen to your legs she will wear a smack she will soon learn to move!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I also have one who does this, and.....here is the bad news-mine has a personality that he will ALWAYS do it, to some extent. He just has to test. Here are a couple of things that really have helped me. make sure when you ask for forward, you "open the door". Meaning, make SURE you are not on the horses mouth AT ALL. As has been said-release any pressure at the first sign of forward, and they DO get the idea. However, once you now it is not anything physical, you need to use pressure in a consistent sequence, just like has already bee suggested. But-MAKE sure you are not "nagging". As you up the pressure, for example, squeeze, cluck, spank-MAKE THE SPANK COUNT. Do not tap the horse lightly. Spank like you mean it. You will have to do it much less in the end. Use whatever sequence works for you, but you will need to get over your discomfort with the whip, and smack her into tomorrow a couple of times. I do the same thing on the ground. ASK, TELL, DEMAND. Always in that order.

My guy has (most recently) had 7 months with a really good reining trainer. Cost me a small fortune. I was in hopes he would get over his attitude. Nope-he hasn't. He had been with 2 other trainer previously....each also for 6 months. You may have to learn that this is part of her personality, and it will, over time get less and less, but she may always test you. Like I said-once you know that she is cleared physically and knows exactly what you are asking because you are totally clear in your aids-all bets are off. Then you have to step up and make them do it. If she is like mine-once he does it, he is just fine, and may not act up again for a week. But-you may always have to be prepared to face the attitude. If that is something you cannot live with-you may be better off with another horse. Just remember-they all have vices. At least you know what hers is. That is how I look at mine, and no matter how much pressure I put on him, I know he will not do something dangerous. He may get ****y, but it ends there. That is why I keep him. He is safe. You will have to figure out your girl and what you and she can put up with.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I think you may have hit the nail on the head when you said she "hates" arena work. Is it possible that she's burned out and just needs some time to chill out. Do some fun things with her, ride her on the trail as often as you can, do groundwork with her etc.. I'm sure you can look up plenty more activities to do with your horse. Good luck .


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

She is testing to see if there is a high price to pay for not working or just a tiny little price that is worth putting up with. 

She has no doubt in her mind what you want. She just does not think you are good enough or tough enough to get her to do it. 

I do not believe in tapping with a whip or using one just barely enough to make a horse go that knows better. When you use the lightest amount of pressure the horse will respond to, you are training it to always require that extra pressure. If you want a horse to stay 'light', you need to teach the horse to know that it HAS to stay light. You do that by spanking the horse hard 2 or 3 times and THEN asking very lightly again. It does not take very many hard spankings for a horse to figure out there is a 'new sheriff in town'. 

If you want a horse to WANT to work for you, then it has to respect you a lot more than just letting a horse drag along barely working. Make that horse work 'brilliantly' and with great enthusiasm, use the lightest possible aids and you will both be happy.

If you want a horse to act 'ill', ears back, mad, sour, reluctant to follow directions, just keep nagging at that horse and making it barely go and do.


----------



## versatilityhorsetraining (May 17, 2012)

What if the horse does not make a positive change in that two or three hard spankings?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

versatilityhorsetraining said:


> What if the horse does not make a positive change in that two or three hard spankings?


If pain has been ruled out, then you try a different approach until you see the horse beginning to think about moving forward.

:wink:


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Honestly, I think she just thinks she's done after that amount of time because that's about how long a class lasts in english and western (at least around here) and that's about all the longer one of these kids will practice before they move on to something more fun. If they think they should be 'done', a horse will sometimes just quit. I'd work through it, work for another 5 minutes or so, and then move on to something more fun for her, gradually increasing the amount of time of the schooling session. 

With my own mare, when she's had a particularly good session, we go for a run (and I don't mean a canter). She ends the day happy, and I'm happy that she's performed so well for me...


----------

